# Furacão Gaston



## Daniel253 (23 Ago 2016 às 11:43)

Tempestade Tropical Gaston


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2016 às 13:11)

O GFS é que está a ser o modelo sazonalmente coerente.


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Ago 2016 às 17:11)




----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2016 às 20:18)

O ECM inicialmente modelava uma passagem pelos Açores por volta do dia 1. Passou agora para o dia 2 ou 3 havendo um movimento lento ou paragem quase total no Atlântico Central no final de Agosto. As mudanças diárias são significativas:






O GFS também vai variando bastante:






Dos dois modelos, o ECM é mais teimoso na passagem pelos Açores. Dizem que é o melhor na previsão a médio prazo.

Já de vez acrescento o modelo canadiano que modela uma colossal tempestade:


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 14:55)

Orion disse:


> Dos dois modelos, o ECM é mais teimoso na passagem pelos Açores. Dizem que é o melhor na previsão a médio prazo.







Tão teimoso que o volta a colocar em rota de colisão com os Açores.  Será que os Açores gostam dos furações iniciados por G???

Nota: a tempestade modelada para a Nova Escócia é que deverá ser devastadora...


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2016 às 15:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tão teimoso que o volta a colocar em rota de colisão com os Açores.  Será que os Açores gostam dos furações iniciados por G???
> 
> Nota: a tempestade modelada para a Nova Escócia é que deverá ser devastadora...



O ECM continua a chutar a tempestade para a frente. Já vai no dia 4. Mas a pressão central modelada parece-me mais pouco mais realista. O ECM mostra um enfraquecimento muito drástico do Gastão. Isto não vai ficar assim certamente.






O leste canadiano é um caso à parte. O modelo mostra uma agravamento muito intenso (explosivo) da tempestade mas isso parece-me ser um acontecimento específico daquela zona. Até tem a sua própria designação...


A eventual tempestade teria mais características tropicais do que é habitual. Mas não seria propriamente inédito naquela parte do mundo habituada a brutais depressões.

O GEM e o GFS também continuam mais ou menos iguais (incluindo nos dias). A severidade contínua da tempestade no GEM também poderá advir de uma forte transição extra-tropical.

Em suma, tudo indica que o ECM fará, mais cedo ou mais tarde, uma reversão épica. Isso ou será vitorioso contra todas as expectativas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 16:11)

Orion disse:


> O leste canadiano é um caso à parte. O modelo mostra uma agravamento muito intenso (explosivo) da tempestade mas isso parece-me ser um acontecimento específico daquela zona. Até tem a sua própria designação...



Off-Topic: Esse agravamento previsto fez-me lembrar a chamada "Tempestade Perfeita" de 1991.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2016 às 19:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Esse agravamento previsto fez-me lembrar a chamada "Tempestade Perfeita" de 1991.



Lembra-te e tem algum fundamento porque as duas coisas estão relacionadas:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...91-perfect-storm-halloween-noreaster/53027408

https://weather.com/holiday/halloween/news/historic-halloween-storms-20120910#/1

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/satellite/satelliteseye/cyclones/pfctstorm91/pfctstorm.html

Obviamente que as pressões centrais a tão longa distância podem ficar um pouco inflacionadas. Daqui a pouco ver-se-á como é que o ECM modela o Gastão.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2016 às 19:37)

Os modelos estão completamente desorientados. O GFS e o GEM não concordam nem nos dias nem da proximidade ao arquipélago:











---






Agora é o canadiano que aproxima o Gastão das ilhas


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

Enquanto não há clareza nos modelos é uma boa altura para se ficar agastado com o Gastão 



Orion disse:


>








A única diferença para com a saída anterior foi que o anticiclone não se partiu em 2 permitindo a entrada da tempestade no arquipélago (o que era bastante estranho). Ainda assim a passagem continua a ser perigosa e começa a ter o apoio de outro modelo (GEM). 

Por agora o casmurro do ECM parece ter a vantagem, sendo interessante a diferença no tamanho da tempestade (mais compacta no ECM do que no GEM).


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Ago 2016 às 10:26)

Orion disse:


> Os modelos estão completamente desorientados. O GFS e o GEM não concordam nem nos dias nem da proximidade ao arquipélago



Deixa que hoje andam todos às turras novamente. O GFS inclusive põe o Gastão bem próximo de Portugal Continental na previsão a 192 horas, depois de uma tangente aos Açores 































O NAVGEM "cava" bem o furação e manda-o a caminho das ilhas britânicas. 











Nota: o NAVGEM arrisca inclusive uma "tropical wave" a sair pela Mauritânia e o Sahara Ocidental... 

O GEM segue o caminho do ECM...

Vamos esperar por novidades e pela proximidade da previsão.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Ago 2016 às 12:21)

Actualização da previsão do GFS: a tangente aos Açores torna-se mais apertada e movimentada para o arquipélago... E depois um toque na Península Ibérica 









Venham as cenas do próxima episódio


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2016 às 12:29)

Venha ele!!! que não passe so de raspão pelo NW assim mais vale ir para a Irlanda logo


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2016 às 13:25)

Em Setembro do ano passado tivemos a passagem dos restos do Furacão Henri, na altura causou uma valente rega, na minha estação registei *106.4 mm * de acumulado à  sua passagem  aqui pelo NW 

A previsão ainda é muito volátil e a distância temporal grande, mas se tiver que vir para as nossas latitudes que não cause estragos, nem aos Açores nem a Portugal, sobertudo ao NW , pois a tendência é que passe perto desta zona..mas ainda com muita incerteza..

Aspecto do henri no satélite dia 15/09/2015 e que provocou enormes quantidades de chuva no NW:


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 13:39)

miguel disse:


> Venha ele!!! que não passe so de raspão pelo NW assim mais vale ir para a Irlanda logo


Era bom era um furacão, mas se passar em Portugal só deve passar pelo NW infelizmente.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2016 às 14:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Era bom era um furacão, mas se passar em Portugal só deve passar pelo NW infelizmente.


Um furacão também não era preciso, pois não estamos preparados para isso bastava ser como o ano passado o henri, mas a latitudes mais baixas.
Se for como o ano passado, durante a passagem dos restos do henri a única coisa que tivemos foi chuva fraca aqui pelo sul, se a previsão se mantiver e passar só pelo NW é mais do mesmo  se for para isso mais vale nem vir


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2016 às 14:28)

joralentejano disse:


> só pelo NW é mais do mesmo  se for para isso mais vale nem vir



Então?  eu acho que mesmo que não atinja o território todo é sempre bom vir ( e que não cause estragos ), nem que seja apenas para o N/NW, pelo menos terá a virtude de regar bem as terras e acabar com incêndios nesta região.

Não podemos ser " assim"  pensando que " ou é para nós ou não é para mais ninguém.."  Compreendo que o sul está mais necessitado de chuva que o Norte/NW, mas ninguém manda nisto do tempo...

Obviamente estou a exagerar/brincar, até porque a previsão é ainda tão distante que nem vale a pena fazer ( para já ) previsões..


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2016 às 14:52)

Snifa disse:


> Então?  eu acho que mesmo que não atinja o território todo é sempre bom vir ( e que não cause estragos ), nem que seja apenas para o N/NW, pelo menos terá a virtude de regar bem as terras e acabar com incêndios nesta região.
> 
> Não podemos ser " assim"  pensando que " ou é para nós ou não é para mais ninguém.."  Compreendo que o sul está mais necessitado de chuva que o Norte/NW, mas ninguém manda nisto do tempo...
> 
> Obviamente estou a exagerar/brincar, até porque a previsão é ainda tão distante que nem vale a pena fazer ( para já ) previsões..


Não estou a dizer para não vir por ir apenas para o NW, estou apenas a dizer que podia ser generalizado, porque se for só chuva fraca não dá em nada. há certas zonas do sul que precisam bastante de chuva, aliás todo o território precisa, mas há zonas que tiveram muito pouca chuva ao contrário do norte no inverno passado. Veremos como será lá mais para frente


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 16:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Um furacão também não era preciso, pois não estamos preparados para isso bastava ser como o ano passado o henri, mas a latitudes mais baixas.
> Se for como o ano passado, durante a passagem dos restos do henri a única coisa que tivemos foi chuva fraca aqui pelo sul, se a previsão se mantiver e passar só pelo NW é mais do mesmo  se for para isso mais vale nem vir


Estou a dizer isto porque nunca vou ver um furacão aqui, no máximo ciclogenese explosiva.
Por um lado até gostava, mas por outro não, iria ter consequências. Mas pronto ninguém manda no tempo


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 17:28)

O GFS nesta ultima saida coloca o furacão mais a norte dos Açores e praticamente não afectando as ilhas. Já para Portugal continental o GFS coloca os " restos" no NW.
Muita coisa ainda vai mudar.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2016 às 17:48)

A comédia continua...

ECM - mantém o percurso da tempestade, e indica que a mesma irá desfazer-se aquando da chegada aos Açores. O adiamento persiste. Agora o período mais crítico seria no dia 4/5 (216/240h).

GEM - Enfatizo novamente a reversão deste modelo. Passou-se de uma tempestade colossal no meio de nenhures para imitar o ECM dos últimos dias (trajeto e dimensão):







GFS - Este modelo também desistiu da tempestade de grandes dimensões e ao longo do tempo aproximou-se do ECM. A distância não é propriamente muito grande mas seria confortável.






O GFS e o GEM (mais este) simulam o trajeto do ECM (tem mantido a sua reputação) mas estão num grupo muito distante no que concerne ao período temporal. Como tal, mais alterações bruscas serão inevitáveis e a 'curva' no Atl. Central será certamente determinante.

Alegadamente a Panasonic tem um modelo que é melhor que todos os outros. Dava jeito agora  se bem que é muito discutível se irão disponibilizar dados ao público (deverá ser ainda pior que o ECM e o UkMet).


----------



## rozzo (26 Ago 2016 às 18:54)

Obviamente têm todos a noção que para o continente mesmo que todas as previsões apontem o trajecto até cá, e até pode acontecer, na sua chegada não estaríamos com 99% certezas (sobra sempre alguma chance) a falar de um furacão, nem tempestade tropical. Apenas de restos, provavelmente sem grande impacto nem grandes acumulados. Obviamente o ambiente até cá chegar é terrivelmente hostil para tempestades de natureza tropical. Se fosse mais tarde na época (outono) ainda considerava mais a chance de chegar como depressão pós tropical vigorosa com uma boa transição, algo meio "híbrido". Nesta altura nem isso, só a latitudes bem mais elevadas.
Claro que sobra sempre o tal 1% e é por isso que a meteorologia é uma caixinha de surpresas tão boa, mas era mesmo para alertar que mais do que as 500 hipóteses de trajectórias modeladas, interessa o estado, geralmente miserável, que uma tempestade desse tipo teria ao chegar a esta zona.

Claro, para os Açores a conversa é outra, e é muito pertinente este acompanhamento, embora ainda totalmente indefinido.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2016 às 23:47)

O GFS e o ECM indicam mais ou menos a mesma posição mas com intensidades muito diferentes. Estes 2 modelos indicam o dia 3 como o mais importante. O GEM está mais próximo do GFS do que do ECM e antecipa a chegada para o dia 2.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2016 às 00:16)

Em termos de eventos tropicais, não há grandes precedentes conhecidos no que concerne a uma aproximação aos Açores. Se fosse daqui a 15 dias provavelmente a curva seria mais apertada.


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2016 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

O GFS 0 z mostra os restos do Furacão Gaston a afectar o N/NW lá para o dia 5 de Setembro..

Daria uma bela rega, mas como falta ainda tanto tempo fica apenas para o registo:


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2016 às 11:48)

Apesar da distância ser a mais de 200 horas  ( podia ter colocado nas saídas de sonho) mas como se trata de uma depressão extratropical com origem no Ex Furacão Gaston, coloco aqui no tópico dedicado.

Tendência interessante por parte do GFS:


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Ago 2016 às 11:52)

O GFS  nesta saída mete ventos de 150 km\h e mais de 100mm em 12 horas no grupo ocidental dos açores, esperemos que seja um delirio


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2016 às 12:59)

Bem podia vir para o Algarve, tem a água quente e tudo, se viesse um Vince como en 2005 isso é que era. Como eu gostava de ver, um Furacão cat.1 por aqui, por estas bandas.  Mas, com sorte, que o Algarve tem, ainda passava tudo a sul e a Andaluzia é que levava com tudo, como foi com o Vince.


----------



## AzoresPower (28 Ago 2016 às 14:53)

Mantém-se a tendência: passa a NW dos Açores e o Grupo Ocidental vai sentir com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2016 às 15:42)

Pelo GFS o Gastão até chegar perto das ilhas vai encolher um pouco (porque até engordou bastante nas últimas horas). A gradual dissipação é positiva em termos de ventos (que continuarão a ser muito fortes) mas não é grande consolo em termos de chuva. A ondulação deverá ser severa mas não acho que seja algo totalmente inédito tendo em conta que o G. Ocidental é o mais tempestuoso.











Pelo menos não há anomalias positivas para ajudar a manter a intensidade da tempestade.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Ago 2016 às 17:04)

Este furacão tem, desde há vários dias, indicado uma possível passagem a noroeste do grupo ocidental, ora aumentando, ora diminuindo a sua proximidade. Porém, o que é certo é a tendência para a rota se aproximar dos Açores, o que poderá implicar algumas preocupações, quer quanto ao acompanhamento da sua passagem, quer a nível dos procedimentos necessários perante este tipo de fenómenos.







Quanto à sua intensidade, deverá continuar um furacão de categoria 2 nas próximas horas, devendo diminuir para categoria 1, embora haja alguns modelos a mostrar uma possível passagem para categoria 3. De qualquer das formas, parece razoável esperar um enfraquecimento e, se passar sobre o grupo ocidental, deverá passar com categoria 1 ou já enquanto tempestade tropical. De momento, o GFS prevê ventos temporariamente de furacão sobre as Flores:





No entanto, a cada dia que passa deve ser atualizada esta informação, pois a meu ver o evento ainda é distante a nível temporal.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Ago 2016 às 21:46)

Está confirmado, Gaston é já um Major Hurricane, visto que atingiu categoria 3. Sopra com ventos médios de 185 km/h e rajadas de 225 km/h. Prevê-se nas próximas horas que continue mais ou menos com a mesma intensidade, com constrastes entre os modelos, havendo até um modelo que o indica a atingir futuramente ventos de 204 km/h, ou seja, quase na categoria 4.


----------



## Daniel253 (28 Ago 2016 às 21:46)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Ago 2016 às 21:47)




----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2016 às 21:57)

Isto agora vai ser um festival de agressividade. Um tefigrama destes mete respeito 






Uma coluna de ar de 6 kms completamente saturada e com uma água precipitável de 55 milímetros. Isso era para toda e qualquer montanha se transformar numa cascata 

O GFS indica que a tempestade ficará a pastar várias horas a sul do G. Ocidental indo eventualmente para norte. O ECM indica um cenário semelhante ao do GEM (dissipação gradual). Acredito mais na versão do GEM porque o ECM sugere curvas um bocado estranhas. Ver-se-á.


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

o mais provável é este ciclone ficar a pastar no atlântico por bastantes dias. Não se vê nenhuma frente que perturbe ou arraste o ciclone.

Há também 2 sistemas fracos a organizarem-se na zona dos estados unidos que podem juntar mais material.


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

o mais provável é este ciclone ficar a pastar no atlântico por bastantes dias. Não se vê nenhuma frente que perturbe ou arraste o ciclone.

Há também 2 sistemas fracos a organizarem-se na zona dos estados unidos que podem juntar mais material.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

Sei que como ilhéu faço parte de uma minoria mas custaria assim tanto se alguma alma do Twitter olhasse para o mapa e visse que há ilhas? Devem-se limitar a regurgitar o 'no threat to land' do comentador anterior  Sinto-me vítima de discriminação  e isto é ainda pior porque há agências noticiosas 'oficiais' a fazer o mesmo:


Já de vez o UKMET nunca verdadeiramente saiu da versão inicial. No princípio imitou o GEM e GFS e manteve a tempestade entre os Açores e o Canadá. Mudou ligeiramente mas a tempestade continua a passar ao lado (se bem que a animação acaba no período mais importante):


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 00:53)

On my god... É impressão minha ou o GFS andou a beber e a fumar umas coisas que fazem rir, só pode... Gostava de saber onde ele foi buscar esta pressão atmosférica...


----------



## LMCG (29 Ago 2016 às 19:55)

Como é hábito neste tipo de fenómenos vou acompanhar o GASTON monitorizando o vento máximo medido nos PE da EDA e disponibilizar a informação relevante aqui no fórum.

Abraço,
LMCG


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2016 às 20:38)

A 'coisa' está muito apertada. Tanto pode chegar às ilhas como TT ou como C1 fraco.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2016 às 22:24)

Atualização do NHC:






---






O ECM é mais severo (porque a tempestade chegaria como C1 fraco - 984 hPa) do que o NHC/GFS e seria um pouco mais 'democrático' (ou desastroso) para as ilhas todas.

Ao que parece as ondas mais severas não ocorrerão em muito local (é muito cedo mas parece que a tempestade vai ser pequena aquando da sua chegada). Ainda assim...






... ondas acima dos 9 metros serão uma possibilidade.

Só com uma ideia mais clara da direção e intensidade dos ventos e das ondas se terá uma ideia dos potenciais danos. Por exemplo, o Corvo é só isto 






Depois de ter estado a pastar no meio de nenhures, o Gastão já começou a mover-se para nordeste (movimento ainda pouco percetível).


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2016 às 23:02)

Seria um aviso vermelho certo para o G. Ocidental. Só não fico mais assustado porque no mapa não existem as ilhas do G. Ocidental, sendo eu forçado a especular/imaginar.

Poucas horas antes seria pior:






O 'bom' da continuação do cenário atual...






... é que se acabava a seca na Graciosa. Claro que isto sou eu a especular novamente. A Graciosa é outro borrão imaginário da minha parte porque no mapa não existe.

Com alguma sorte, ou azar, alguma chuva poderia/poderá? cair em S. Miguel (a animação não é longa o suficiente).


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 23:27)

Perdeu alguma verticalidade nesta última imagem.




 Mas nada de relevante.
Deixo aqui também a última imagem visível do Gaston.


----------



## AzoresPower (29 Ago 2016 às 23:32)

Qual o diâmetro da sua ação quando chegar ao arquipélago?


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 23:41)

Pelo GFS e o ECM, não será muito avantajado, apesar de ainda ser muito cedo para tirar algumas conclusões.
O GFS dá uma aproximação por SW o qual poderá passar entre o grupo ocidental e o grupo central, por outro lado o ECM dá uma entrada pelo grupo ocidental, depois segue ligeiramente para norte, volta a descer e atravessa as restantes ilhas, mas em elevada dissipação.
Fiquei foi espantado com uma noticia que li no diário insular de um meteorologista conceituado a avançar em primeira mão a passagem desta tempestade pela região. Creio que tenha sido um pouco precoce, mas é apenas a minha opinião pessoal.


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

Nestes casos o melhor é mesmo seguir o NHC até à emissão de uma nota informativa, a qual o IPMA afirmou que seria lançada a 3 dias do evento.
Temos de dar atenção aos comunicados emitidos pelo NOAA, lá podemos tirar esses mesmos diâmetros e a extensão dos ventos, longevidade, etc...


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 23:51)

Outra nota importante, os valores de pressão atmosférica do núcleo, são valores estimados por satélite e analisados pelos meteorologistas do NHC NOAA, estes valores podem ser superiores, ou inferiores, logo, há sempre a probabilidade das velocidades do vento não corresponderem bem à real, e o trajeto previsto não ser bem o definido... De qualquer das formas, não costumam falhar por muito...
Bom, bom, seria o voo de um drone para fazer umas medições, isso é que seria de valor...


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2016 às 23:52)

AzoresPower disse:


> Qual o diâmetro da sua ação quando chegar ao arquipélago?



Depende do modelo que deres mais importância. Vou pegar no ECM:






O centro da tempestade estaria mais ou menos sobre o G. Ocidental. Do Faial às Flores são +-246kms. Já é um raio considerável. Se o furacão estivesse centrado no GC - e fosse uniforme - provavelmente a nebulosidade englobaria a quase totalidade da distância S. Miguel/Flores (+-511 kms).

É muita especulação. O furacão perderá muita simetria na força dos ventos ao longo do tempo. E bastam pequenos desvios para haver grandes alterações. Com um dos Gordons foi o mesmo. O modelo previa uma coisa e depois a tempestade guinou para outro lado.


----------



## AzoresPower (29 Ago 2016 às 23:58)

@Orion vamos então aguardar os desenvolvimentos, em 4 dias a rota ainda pode sofrer alterações, e mesmo que sejam ligeiras, podem ser bastante significativas uma vez que o nosso arquipélago é pequeno.

@lserpa , o IPMA disse dar mais informações, e provavelmente já alguns avisos, na quinta-feira, por isso é seguir pelo NOAA.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 00:03)

AzoresPower disse:


> @Orion vamos então aguardar os desenvolvimentos, em 4 dias a rota ainda pode sofrer alterações, e mesmo que sejam ligeiras, podem ser bastante significativas uma vez que o nosso arquipélago é pequeno.
> 
> @lserpa , o IPMA disse dar mais informações, e provavelmente já alguns avisos, na quinta-feira, por isso é seguir pelo NOAA.



Giro giro vai ser se o NHC/GFS e o ECM/IPMA continuarem a modelar o Gastão de forma diferente. Da última vez deu bronca com o Sandy (os americanos seguiram o GFS mas o ECM é que acertou). Pessoalmente acredito que a malta do NHC, como não é a costa dos EUA que será atingida, continue a insistir no seu modelo se os _outputs_ forem diferentes. Já se fosse no seu território acredito que mandavam um manguito ao seu próprio modelo e seguiam as sugestões do ECM


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 00:11)

Mais uns spaguettis aqui para a Malta.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 00:23)

Orion disse:


> Giro giro vai ser se o NHC/GFS e o ECM/IPMA continuarem a modelar o Gastão de forma diferente. Da última vez deu bronca com o Sandy (os americanos seguiram o GFS mas o ECM é que acertou). Pessoalmente acredito que a malta do NHC, como não é a costa dos EUA que será atingida, continue a insistir no seu modelo se os _outputs_ forem diferentes. Já se fosse no seu território acredito que mandavam um manguito ao seu próprio modelo e seguiam as sugestões do ECM



E enviavam um dronezinho eheheh...


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 00:27)

AzoresPower disse:


> E enviavam um dronezinho eheheh...


Impessoal no Noaa está muito ocupado com as novas tempestades junto aos states... Isso só aconteceria se viesse algo completamente novo e descabido...


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 00:28)

O Atlântico está bastante ativo, não se vão dar a esse trabalho quando têm outras zonas de maior interesse.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 00:36)

AzoresPower disse:


> E enviavam um dronezinho eheheh...








Lê a história toda aqui. Até agora o GFS tem levado cabazada do ECM. Não ficaria nada admirado se o Gastão chegasse como furacão aos Açores.

Como escrevi anteriormente, faz falta o modelo da Panasonic 

--- 

O UKMET mostra o Gastão quase irrelevante:


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 00:44)

UKMET quer o mau tempo é para eles, aproxima-se uma depressão ao Reino Unido dia 3


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 02:29)

A lógica do ARPEGE é deveras interessante. Chuva para os ocidentais...






... vento para os centrais...






... e só faltava os orientais. Eu contentava-me com uns raios


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2016 às 03:33)

Segue-se a previsão do IPMA para sexta, na sequência da atual previsão de passagem do Gaston pelo arquipélago. Atualmente, a previsão é algo assustadora, mas até sexta há-de correr muita tinta ainda, muita coisa pode mudar. A ver vamos.



> Previsão para 6ª feira, 2.setembro.2016
> 
> *GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
> Céu muito nublado. Chuva FORTE.
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2016 às 07:31)

Orion disse:


> Giro giro vai ser se o NHC/GFS e o ECM/IPMA continuarem a modelar o Gastão de forma diferente. Da última vez deu bronca com o Sandy (os americanos seguiram o GFS mas o ECM é que acertou). Pessoalmente acredito que a malta do NHC, como não é a costa dos EUA que será atingida, continue a insistir no seu modelo se os _outputs_ forem diferentes. Já se fosse no seu território acredito que mandavam um manguito ao seu próprio modelo e seguiam as sugestões do ECM



Isso não funciona assim. O NHC tem provavelmente a melhor plataforma de modelos do mundo, é uma coisa sofisticadissima que envolve um blend de dezenas de modelos de variados tipos, quer de média quer de alta resolução, desde globais a modelos especiais para ciclones, modelos climatológicos, etc,etc.  É uma infraestrutura que faz inveja a qualquer serviço meteorológico nacional mas são coisas que levaram décadas a construir e só possíveis devido à muita produção cientifica na área que não existe noutros países.
E faz anualmente a verificação de modelos e são os resultados dessa verificação que depois é ponderada nos algoritmos dessa plataforma, que permite criar coisas como o cone de incerteza, as tabelas probabilísticas, etc. Finalmente os outputs de consenso não são seguidos cegamente, depois os meteorologistas usam a sua experiência, conhecem os enviesamentos mais habituais dos modelos mais importantes e o NHC é reconhecido como tendo dos melhores meteorologistas tropicais do mundo. Parte da discussão que fazem internamente aonde usam a sua experiência para certos ajustes na previsão muitas vezes pode ser lida nas "discussions", aonde explicam por vezes a pouco confiança que tem em determinado cenário, ou porque ajustam um trajecto ou intensidade para estar mais próximo do modelo X ou Y, etc. E eles gostam e confiam bastante no ECM mas este modelo tem o problema de ser mais lento a sair (processa mais informação), e se depois adicionarmos o atraso desse alimentar modelos de mais alta resolução, isso acabaria numa pequena eternidade que às vezes não nos podemos dar ao luxo de ter.

Sobre modelos podes ler aqui:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/pdf/model_summary_20090724.pdf

Sobre verificação:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/verification/verify3.shtml

Sobre probabilidades:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/about/pdf/About_Windspeed_Probabilities.pdf

Dito isso, pode ser a plataforma mais sofisticada que existe mas os modelos são sempre limitados, a atmosfera é caótica por natureza e ciclones tropicais tem sempre enorme imprevisibilidade, sobretudo nos processos de intensificação (que depois afectam o trajecto).

Essa imprevisibilidade aumenta em zonas de transição entre águas mais quentes e frias e com a interacção com o Jet mais a norte. Por vezes há ciclones que parecem criar uma capa protectora e resistem melhor a condições hostis que outros e esse tipo de coisas são muito imprevisíveis. Ou por ex., o Furacão Alex a certa altura colapsou a parede do olho a sul dos Açores diminuindo rapidamente de intensidade, ora, é quase impossível prever quando e aonde exactamente um pormenor dessa importância acontece. Ou o "timing" de processos como o EWRC, etc.

Acresce a isso, assunto já muitas vezes abordado, que é do Atlântico ter poucas sondagens logo os modelos podem estar a "imaginar" uma atmosfera mais ou menos longe da realidade. Nunca está certa.
No caso dos Açores esse problema agrava-se porque habitualmente não fazem os voos RECON para fazer sondagens da atmosfera e do próprio ciclone.





lserpa disse:


> Bom, bom, seria o voo de um drone para fazer umas medições, isso é que seria de valor...



Desta vez talvez haja drone da NASA visto que já foram feitos alguns voos para o Gaston embora nesta altura ande de volta da TD8 e TD9.






http://airbornescience.nasa.gov/tracker/#view=map&callsign=NASA872&zoom=6



Vou tentar saber se está previsto regressar ao Gaston nos próximos dias.

http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/
https://noaahrd.wordpress.com/2016/...ogram-update-friday-aug-26-2016-11am-eastern/
http://research.noaa.gov/News/NewsA...lerts-NOAA-National-Weather-Service-of-Gaston


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2016 às 07:31)

000
WTNT42 KNHC 300234
TCDAT2

HURRICANE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 30
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
1100 PM AST MON AUG 29 2016

The satellite presentation of Gaston has not changed much during
the last several hours. The eye is ragged-looking in infrared
satellite images and recent microwave data indicate that there are
some signs of a double eyewall structure. The initial intensity is
held at 90 kt for this advisory, in agreement with the Dvorak
CI-numbers from TAFB and SAB. Gaston will likely change little in
strength during the next couple of days while it remains in
generally conducive environmental conditions. However, fluctuations
in strength are possible if the cyclone continues to undergo an
eyewall replacement. Beyond a couple of days, steady weakening is
anticipated when the hurricane moves over cooler waters and into an
environment of increasing shear and drier air. The NHC intensity
forecast is largely unchanged from the previous one.

Gaston has turned northeastward and is moving a bit faster, with the
initial motion estimated to be 045/5 kt. A trough currently
seen in water vapor images near Atlantic Canada is expected to
approach Gaston during the next 12 to 24 hours, and that should
cause the hurricane to become embedded in the mid-latitude
westerlies. This should result in Gaston turning east-northeastward
on Tuesday with a steady increase in forward speed during the next
few days. The model guidance has shifted a little to the north this
cycle, and the NHC track forecast has been nudged in that direction.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 30/0300Z 31.6N 54.6W 90 KT 105 MPH
12H 30/1200Z 32.1N 53.6W 85 KT 100 MPH
24H 31/0000Z 32.8N 51.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
36H 31/1200Z 34.0N 49.4W 85 KT 100 MPH
48H 01/0000Z 35.7N 45.9W 85 KT 100 MPH
72H 02/0000Z 39.0N 36.3W 70 KT 80 MPH
96H 03/0000Z 40.0N 29.2W 50 KT 60 MPH
120H 04/0000Z 41.0N 24.8W 40 KT 45 MPH

$$
Forecaster Cangialosi
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT2+shtml/300234.shtml


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2016 às 09:54)

HURRICANE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 31
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
500 AM AST TUE AUG 30 2016

Gaston is completing an eyewall replacement cycle and currently
features a well-defined 35 n mi wide eye. The convective clouds
have eroded somewhat west of the eye since the last advisory, and
the various subjective and objective intensity estimates have also
decreased. The initial intensity is thus lowered to 85 kt.

The initial motion is now 055/5. A mid- to upper-level trough
currently seen in water vapor images near Atlantic Canada is
expected to approach Gaston during the next 12 to 24 hours, and that
should cause the hurricane to become embedded in the mid-latitude
westerlies. As a result, Gaston should accelerate generally
east-northeastward through 72 hours. At 96 hours, a building ridge
southwest of Gaston may cause a more easterly motion as the cyclone
approaches the Azores Islands. This should be followed by a
northeastward turn by 120 hours as a second mid-latitude trough
approaches the tropical cyclone. The track guidance generally
agrees with this scenario, although the model spread increases
after 72 hours. The new forecast track is changed little from the
previous track and lies near the center of the guidance envelope.

The intensity guidance suggests that little change in strength is
likely for the next 36-48 hours as Gaston moves over relatively
warm water in a light or moderate westerly shear environment.
After that time, increasing shear and decreasing sea surface
temperatures should cause a steady decay. The new intensity
forecast is an update of the previous forecast in best agreement
with the SHIPS and LGEM models.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 30/0900Z 32.0N 54.0W 85 KT 100 MPH
12H 30/1800Z 32.4N 52.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
24H 31/0600Z 33.4N 50.6W 85 KT 100 MPH
36H 31/1800Z 35.0N 47.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
48H 01/0600Z 36.8N 43.5W 85 KT 100 MPH
72H 02/0600Z 39.5N 34.0W 70 KT 80 MPH
96H 03/0600Z 39.5N 28.5W 50 KT 60 MPH
120H 04/0600Z 42.5N 23.5W 35 KT 40 MPH

$$
Forecaster Beven
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT2+shtml/300848.shtml


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2016 às 10:57)

Estive a observar os diferentes modelos e a sua evolução relativamente ao Gaston dentro de 96 a 120 horas:
- o ECM prevê a dissipação do Gaston antes de atingir os Açores, sendo absorvido por um sistema depressionário quando choca com o muro das altas pressões;











- O GFS coloca o Gaston sobre o grupo Central, já como tempestade tropical, afectando a larga maioria do Arquipélago. Só depois é absorvido pelo sistema depressionário;











- o GEM segue a lógica do GFS, mas com o Gaston ligeiramente a Sul do grupo Ocidental;










- o NAVGEM segue a lógica do GFS e GEM, mas situa o Gaston ainda mais a sul que o GEM mas ligeiramente mais cavado;











- o ARPEGE, na previsão existente a 96 horas, coloca o Gaston na mesma posição que o GFS.











Excepto o ECM, todos colocam o Gaston a afectar o arquipélago, pelo que creio que irá ganhar a maioria. Agora só falta saber com que intensidade irá manifestar-se (tempestade tropical, depressão extra-tropical ou, quem sabe, como furação).

Pessoalmente creio que os modelos vão no sentido da diminuição da intensidade do Gaston, mas sou sincero e fico preocupado com os valores da temperatura da água do mar na zona dos Açores. Sei que, para além deste elemento fundamental para o desenvolvimento dos furacões, terá de existir conjugação de mais factores, mas a água do mar está com temperaturas significativas e isso irá contribuir para a manutenção do Gaston como furacão...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (30 Ago 2016 às 11:52)

GFS para a ilha do Corvo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GFS para Santa Cruz das Flores: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GFS para das Lages das Flores: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Custa-me a crer que tal diferença entre duas localidades da mesma ilha seja tão grande, e que o furacão (sim, o GFS projeta ventos de furacão, acima de 119 km/h), passe tão perto desta ilha, quando ainda faltam mais de 70 horas para o início do evento. Porém, registar valores médios de vento superiores a 100 km/h durante 15h é algo impressionante. Se fosse uma ilha de maior população, a situação poderia ser complicada.
 Quanto à agitação marítima, coloco aqui um print do windguru:


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 12:06)




----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 13:51)

Mais um registo belo e para guardar...
Nota para o olho, aparentemente está grande


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 13:59)

Definitivamente o olho está bem maior.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2016 às 14:07)

lserpa disse:


> Definitivamente o olho está bem maior.



@lserpa consegue-se comparar essa imagem com uma imagem dessa área em termos de temperatura da água do mar??


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2016 às 14:09)

Perante esta previsão, o IPMA não deveria ter já emitido um comunicado/informação especial sobre o Gaston?

Previsão para 6ª feira, 2.setembro.2016

*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
Céu muito nublado. Chuva FORTE.
Vento sul muito fresco a FORTE (40/62 km/h), temporariamente
TEMPESTUOSO a TEMPORAL (75/102 km/h) com rajadas até 145 km/h, rodando para noroeste.

*GRUPO CENTRAL*
Céu geralmente muito nublado. Chuva moderada a FORTE na noite.
Vento sul moderado (20/30 km/h) tornando-se
FORTE A MUITO FORTE (51/74 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h e, rodando para oeste durante a noite.

*GRUPO ORIENTAL*
Períodos de céu muito nublado. Chuvisco.
Vento fraco (05/12 km/h), tornando-se moderado (20/30 km/h) de sul..

_ESTADO DO MAR_
*GRUPO OCIDENTAL: MAR GROSSO, TORNANDO-SE ENCAPELADO.*
Ondas oeste de 9 a 12 metros.
*GRUPO CENTRAL: MAR CAVADO, TORNANDO-SE TEMPESTUOSO.*
Ondas oeste de 5 a 9 metros.
*GRUPO CENTRAL: MAR ENCRESPADO, TORNANDO-SE CAVADO.*
Ondas oeste de 3 a 5 metros.

METEOROLOGISTA: F. CARVALHO.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA - PORTUGAL

_Atualizado a 30 de agosto de 2016 às 2:14 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html_


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 14:10)

É só tirar as coordenadas do gradeamento da imagem e comparares com um quadro da sst, por exemplo 32N54W 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 14:13)

Vince disse:


> Gaston is completing an eyewall replacement cycle and currently
> features a well-defined 35 n mi wide eye. The convective clouds
> have eroded somewhat west of the eye since the last advisory, and
> the various subjective and objective intensity estimates have also
> decreased. The initial intensity is thus lowered to 85 kt.



Um olho de 35 milhas naúticas dá algo como 65 quilómetros. Daria para ver as tripas do furacão mesmo nos Açores 



Dias Miguel disse:


> o ECM prevê a dissipação do Gaston antes de atingir os Açores, sendo absorvido por um sistema depressionário quando choca com o muro das altas pressões



O ECM 00z foi sempre fã desse cenário. A saída das 12z geralmente diferia e apostava no furacão. É esperar por logo.



Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS coloca o Gaston sobre o grupo Central, já como tempestade tropical, afectando a larga maioria do Arquipélago



O NHC agora modela a chegada do Gastão como furacão fraco. O ECM continua na frente.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Excepto o ECM, todos colocam o Gaston a afectar o arquipélago, pelo que creio que irá ganhar a maioria.



Espera pela saída das 12 



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Custa-me a crer que tal diferença entre duas localidades da mesma ilha seja tão grande



Isso depende de muitos fatores (orografia, extensão dos ventos mais fortes...). 



Snifa disse:


> Perante esta previsão, o IPMA não deveria ter já emitido um comunicado/informação especial sobre o Gaston?



Ainda é cedo. Já avisaram na TV que o Gastão passará e os avisos mais concretos estão programados para 5ª. Parece-me uma boa altura.

Não vale a pena emitir avisos catastróficos mas depois estar a mudá-los periodicamente. PT não é como os EUA em há que vários patamares de avisos (Watches e Warnings).


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 14:23)

Vince disse:


> Isso não funciona assim. O NHC tem provavelmente a melhor plataforma de modelos do mundo, é uma coisa sofisticadissima que envolve um blend de dezenas de modelos de variados tipos, quer de média quer de alta resolução, desde globais a modelos especiais para ciclones, modelos climatológicos, etc,etc. É uma infraestrutura que faz inveja a qualquer serviço meteorológico nacional mas são coisas que levaram décadas a construir e só possíveis devido à muita produção cientifica na área que não existe noutros países.



É uma forma de falar (porque até o GFS começou a reproduzir a realidade uns dias antes no caso do Sandy). Modelos não lhes faltam (experimentais e operacionais). Se calhar isso faz parte do problema. Investem em quantidade e a qualidade individual depois deixa um pouco a desejar.

Um orçamento de 6 mil milhões não é para qualquer um.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

A qualidade do trabalho é também ela verificada e auditada, isso faz parte de todos esses processos, nalguns links que deixei há info sobre isso, e ao longo dos anos as previsões tem melhorado.
Mas é mais fácil mandar palpites.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 14:56)

Vince disse:


> A qualidade do trabalho é também ela verificada e auditada, isso faz parte de todos esses processos, nalguns links que deixei há info sobre isso, e ao longo dos anos as previsões tem melhorado.
> Mas é mais fácil mandar palpites.



Bah. Isso agora é embirrar sem motivo  Eu não escrevi que o trabalho deles é desleixado nem inventei as críticas. A própria malta de lá não gosta do facto de que o GFS tem ficado para trás em relação ao ECM. E isso ficou bastante patente na recente escolha do 'sucessor' do GFS.

Em relação ao tamanho colossal da NOAA também não é preciso inventar. Basta ir ao site deles e tomar consciência da grande confusão que é (mesmos modelos com diferentes grafismos em diferentes sites; portais desatualizados...).

---






O inconveniente do olho grande é que aumenta tendencialmente o tamanho da tempestade e fica mais difícil esgueirar-se entre as ilhas. O diâmetro do Gastão também tem mudado consideravelmente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2016 às 15:18)

Orion disse:


> O inconveniente do olho grande é que aumenta tendencialmente o tamanho da tempestade e fica mais difícil esgueirar-se entre as ilhas. O diâmetro do Gastão também tem mudado consideravelmente.



@Orion creio, tal como já referi antes, que o Gaston estará a crescer devido às temperaturas da água do mar, incrementada dada a anomalia positiva verificada na área onde se movimenta este furação. Corrijam-me caso esteja errado


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2016 às 15:52)

Ele nesta altura terminou um ciclo EWRC e tendo condições favoráveis como supostamente tem, segue-se a habitual fase de intensificação que ocorre no fim destes ciclos.
É mais ou menos nesta altura que no passado por vezes ficamos surpreendidos com uma intensificação explosiva algo inesperada, veremos como se comporta o Gaston.















000
WTNT42 KNHC 301439
TCDAT2

HURRICANE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 32
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
1100 AM AST TUE AUG 30 2016

Microwave satellite images indicate that Gaston has completed an
eyewall replacement cycle. The eye is better defined than it was
overnight and it has contracted some. In addition, the convective
pattern has gained symmetry, and dry slots that were apparent
overnight are no longer evident. The initial intensity is
increased a little to 90 kt, in agreement with a Dvorak
classification of 5.0/90 kt from TAFB and slightly higher numbers
from CIMSS at the University of Wisconsin.

Fluctuations in strength are likely during the next day or so
while Gaston remains in generally conducive environmental
conditions. After that time, the hurricane is expected to move
over progressively cooler waters and into an atmosphere of
increasing shear and dry air. These conditions should cause a
steady weakening trend likely beginning on Wednesday night or
Thursday. The NHC intensity forecast is a little higher than the
previous one in the short term, but is largely unchanged otherwise.
This forecast is in good agreement with the intensity model
consensus.

The initial motion is now 060/7 kt. A mid- to upper-level trough to
the northwest of Gaston should cause the hurricane to become more
embedded in the mid-latitude westerlies. As a result, Gaston will
likely accelerate east-northeastward during the next few days.
By the end of the forecast period, a large extratropical low
pressure area will approach Gaston and it should cause the hurricane
to turn to the northeast and slow down. The NHC track forecast is
a bit slower than the previous one at the longer range points, and
brings a weaker Gaston near the Azores Islands in 3 to 4 days.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 30/1500Z 32.2N 52.9W 90 KT 105 MPH
12H 31/0000Z 32.8N 51.5W 90 KT 105 MPH
24H 31/1200Z 34.1N 49.1W 90 KT 105 MPH
36H 01/0000Z 35.9N 45.6W 85 KT 100 MPH
48H 01/1200Z 37.6N 41.2W 80 KT 90 MPH
72H 02/1200Z 39.0N 32.7W 65 KT 75 MPH
96H 03/1200Z 39.5N 28.2W 45 KT 50 MPH
120H 04/1200Z 42.0N 24.0W 35 KT 40 MPH

$$
Forecaster Cangialosi


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 16:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion creio, tal como já referi antes, que o Gaston estará a crescer devido às temperaturas da água do mar, incrementada dada a anomalia positiva verificada na área onde se movimenta este furação. Corrijam-me caso esteja errado



O Debbie de '61...






... é muito mais semelhante ao Gastão do que, por exemplo, o Gordon 2006:






O Debbie é famoso por ter sido o único furacão C1 a atingir a Irlanda. Tentei encontrar, mas falhei miseravelmente, em encontrar relatos da passagem da tempestade pelos Açores em português e inglês. Infelizmente a base histórica dos Açores que eu conheço pára em '60.

Estes ocorreram em Setembro que é a altura 'normal'. Claro que em finais de Agosto as condições são tendencialmente mais favoráveis.

---

Resumo da temporada de '61:

http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hurdat/mwr_pdf/1961.pdf


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 16:25)

Orion disse:


> O Debbie de '61...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiquei confuso com os mapas e por isso fui reconfirmar...






O Debbie nunca chegou tão próximo às Bermudas quanto o Gastão. Como o trajeto do Gordon foi longo como o da Debbie tenho que reverter a minha opinião. O Gastão assemelha-se mais ao Gordon 2006 (se bem que este surgiu muito mais a oeste perto das Pequenas Antilhas). Contudo, o Gastão está a atingir uma intensidade acima do Gordon e mais semelhante ao do Debbie. É... quase um híbrido 

Na globalidade nada muda. Furacões C1 a atingir os Açores não são novidade se bem que este ano é mais cedo. Provavelmente as gerações mais antigas foram atingidas por tempestade mais fortes. Eventos como este não são surpreendentes mas isso não é desculpa para complacência.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 16:32)

Por enquanto, seguindo o "raciocínio" do NHC; o Gaston irá atingir Flores e Corvo ainda com intensidade de Cat 1, decrescendo para TS já no arquipélago, fazendo com que as ilhas do grupo Central tenham ventos substancialmente menos intensos que as do grupo Ocidental.

Especulação, especulação e mais especulação. Vamos seguindo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

Orion disse:


> Na globalidade nada muda. Furacões C1 a atingir os Açores não são novidade se bem que este ano é mais cedo.



@Orion sei que se referiu à época do ano, mas este ano já tivemos a surpresa das surpresas com o Alex em Janeiro 

Quanto à evolução, creio que os modelos estão a seguir o caminho do Debbie, afastando qualquer instabilidade de Portugal Continental e enviando-a para as ilhas britânicas, como é habitual. 
Mas tendo em conta situações como o Alex, não será de colocar um pouco de incerteza quanto a modelos matemáticos??? Só sei que os Açorianos deve preparar-se para bastante instabilidade, claro que não deve ser muito diferente de outras tempestades de inverno que já afectaram o arquipélago.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 17:39)

Como não há radares, a estimativa da precipitação tem que ser feita de outras formas:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/etrap.html?storm=GASTON

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 19:18)

O ECM modela um enfraquecimento bastante dramático (48h-968hPa-C2  72h-990hPa-TT):






O trajeto é novamente semelhante no ECM e no GFS. Continuo a desconfiar do ritmo do desagravamento da tempestade. Tem que se esperar por amanhã para confirmar a continuação da tendência.

A extensão dos ventos mais intensos continuam a ser bastante significativa:






Mesmo que a tempestade enfraqueça a ondulação e a precipitação deverão continuar a ter potencial destrutivo.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2016 às 21:11)

Últimos frames do visível


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 21:44)

O NHC modificou a sua previsão. Tirou alguma intensidade.


No boletim tropical, a chuva excessiva já tem atenção especial:


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2016 às 22:01)

A última discussão


HURRICANE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 33
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
500 PM AST TUE AUG 30 2016

Gaston appears to have strengthened some more. The hurricane has
been maintaining a large and well-defined eye with mesovorticies
within it. In addition, a ring of deep convection surrounds the eye
with little evidence of dry slots. The Dvorak intensity estimates
have increased from both TAFB and SAB, and they support raising the
initial wind speed a little more to 95 kt. Gaston is likely to
maintain this intensity, or perhaps strengthen a little more, in the
short term while it remains in generally favorable environmental
conditions. The global models indicate that westerly shear should
increase over Gaston on Wednesday, and that should promote a gradual
weakening trend. More pronounced weakening is expected when Gaston
moves over cool waters in a couple of days. The NHC intensity
forecast is slightly higher than the previous one at 12 h, based on
the higher initial wind speed, but is otherwise largely unchanged.

The initial motion is now 065/9 kt. A faster east-northeastward
motion is expected during the next couple of days as the cyclone
becomes more embedded in the mid-latitude westerlies. A slower
forward speed is forecast beyond a few days when a large
extratropical low nears Gaston and eventually absorbs it in about
5 days. The NHC track forecast is a little slower than the previous
one, and brings a weaker Gaston near the Azores Islands in about
3 days. Interests in that area should monitor the progress of this
system.

The wind radii were modified based on ASCAT and AMSU data from
earlier today.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 30/2100Z 32.6N 51.9W 95 KT 110 MPH
12H 31/0600Z 33.4N 50.5W 95 KT 110 MPH
24H 31/1800Z 34.9N 47.6W 90 KT 105 MPH
36H 01/0600Z 36.6N 43.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
48H 01/1800Z 37.9N 39.3W 80 KT 90 MPH
72H 02/1800Z 38.8N 31.5W 60 KT 70 MPH
96H 03/1800Z 40.0N 26.5W 40 KT 45 MPH
120H 04/1800Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Cangialosi


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 22:22)

Ok, segundo a discussão, tá explicada a perca de energia prevista para as proximidades dos Açores, onde o shear e a sst reverterá numa decadência da tempestade, depois disso um sistema frontal um núcleo depressionario limparão o resto. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 01:06)

Eticamente não posso sugerir que alguém vá para o exterior ver as tripas da tempestade (e isto inclui aproximar-se das janelas). Contudo, a ética não me impede de sugerir a todas as almas com capacidade para tal que, se isto se concretizar, instalem câmaras com vista a filmar a visão raríssima da passagem de um núcleo de um furacão (bastante enfraquecido por esta altura; provavelmente nem teria um núcleo bem definido) por cima das ilhas do GO/Flores. Recomendo também que as câmaras estejam bem ancoradas


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2016 às 07:12)

No aviso das 4utc foi novamente considerado um furacão "major" (Cat3) devido à estrutura e convecção bastante profunda, embora nos últimos frames do IR se note agora algum aquecimento dos topos desde essa altura. Será preciso esperar pelas próximas horas para perceber se é uma natural flutuação da convecção ou se é já um esboço de uma tendência de algum enfraquecimento depois dum eventual pico de intensidade.

Pelo NHC está previsto continuar com condições favoráveis durante o dia de hoje e a partir de amanhã iniciar uma tendência de enfraquecimento, que se tornará mais marcada a partir das 36 horas, devendo (o mais provável) chegar como Tempestade Tropical aos Açores, com possibilidade marginal de poder chegar como Cat1. Como todas as previsões, há que ter as devidas cautelas e nestes dois dias pré-Açores ir acompanhando atentamente a evolução do sistema, se se vai comportando dentro do esperado ou não, e claro, os comunicados do IPMA Açores e os alertas da Protecção civil regional.

Nesta altura tem uma intensidade estimada equivalente ao Gordon/2006 durante o seu pico, e mais intenso que o pico do Gordon/2012. Até ver não foi agendado nenhum voo do drone da NASA.




_HURRICANE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 34
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
1100 PM AST TUE AUG 30 2016

Gaston's satellite presentation has continued to improve, with a
large clear eye and cloud tops colder than -60C completely
surrounding the center. Dvorak intensity estimates have risen to
T5.5 from TAFB and SAB and are a little higher from the objective
ADT. The initial intensity is therefore raised to 105 kt, making
Gaston a major hurricane again.

Gaston is expected to remain over waters warmer than 26C for at
least the next 36 hours. In addition, vertical shear is not
expected to increase any further than what is already affecting the
system. Therefore, Gaston should be able to at least maintain its
intensity in the short term, but weakening is likely to commence by
24 hours. Due to cooler waters, a rather fast weakening trend
is expected after 36 hours, with Gaston likely to weaken to a
tropical storm between 48 and 72 hours. The cyclone is now
expected to become post-tropical by day 4 since it will be
difficult for it to maintain organized, deep convection over cold
water, and it should become absorbed by another extratropical
cyclone by day 5. The NHC intensity forecast closely follows the
ICON intensity consensus for the entire forecast period.

The initial motion is 070/9 kt. Gaston is becoming embedded in the
mid-latitude westerlies, which should cause it to accelerate
toward the east-northeast during the next couple of days. Some
reduction in speed is then forecast to start by day 3 once Gaston
begins to interact with the separate extratropical cyclone. The
track guidance is tightly clustered, and no significant changes
were needed from the previous NHC track forecast. *The updated NHC*_
*forecast continues to show a threat to the Azores in about 3 days.*
_
FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 31/0300Z 32.9N 50.9W 105 KT 120 MPH
12H 31/1200Z 33.7N 49.2W 105 KT 120 MPH
24H 01/0000Z 35.4N 46.0W 95 KT 110 MPH
36H 01/1200Z 36.9N 41.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
48H 02/0000Z 37.9N 36.9W 75 KT 85 MPH
72H 03/0000Z 38.7N 29.5W 50 KT 60 MPH
96H 04/0000Z 40.5N 23.5W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
120H 05/0000Z...DISSIPATED
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT2+shtml/310253.shtml_​


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 09:40)

Mas as últimas runs dos  vários modelos, ao chegar ao arquipélago, perderá muita energia e os ventos previstos são deveras insignificantes... Nunca tinha visto uma redução tão drástica de uma tempestade em tão pouco tempo...


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2016 às 10:05)

Última _discussion_:


_HURRICANE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 35
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
500 AM AST WED AUG 31 2016

Gaston's satellite presentation continues to be outstanding. It
consists of a large and clear eye surrounded by rings of very deep
convection. Dvorak intensity estimates have remained steady and
still support and initial intensity of 105 kt.

Gaston is over warm waters and the shear is expected to increase
just a little during the next day or two. Consequently, only a
slight weakening is anticipated during the the day or so. After
that time, Gaston should encounter cooler waters resulting in a
faster weakening. By the end of the forecast period, Gaston should
become absorbed by another extratropical cyclone. The NHC intensity
forecast is very similar to the previous one.

The initial motion is 050/8 kt. Gaston is already embedded in the
mid-latitude westerlies, and this pattern should steer the hurricane
toward the northeast and east-northeast with a gradual increase in
forward speed. By day 3, the cyclone should reduce its forward
speed once it begins to interact with a separate extratropical
cyclone. No significant adjustments were made to the previous NHC
track forecast and it continues to be close to the multi-model
consensus TVCN. *Gaston continues to move in the direction of the
Azores, and all interests in these islands should monitor the
progress of this cyclone.*


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 31/0900Z 33.4N 50.2W 105 KT 120 MPH
 12H 31/1800Z 34.5N 48.2W 105 KT 120 MPH
 24H 01/0600Z 36.3N 44.5W 95 KT 110 MPH
 36H 01/1800Z 37.5N 40.0W 85 KT 100 MPH
 48H 02/0600Z 38.5N 35.0W 70 KT 80 MPH
 72H 03/0600Z 39.5N 28.0W 45 KT 50 MPH
 96H 04/0600Z 41.5N 22.0W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
120H 05/0600Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Avila







_​


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2016 às 10:45)

Situação pontencialmente gravosa, segundo a última saída do GFS, uma mancha de precipitação muito forte passa por cima do grupo ocidental do Açores.

Continuo a achar que um comunicado/informação especial do IPMA sobre o Gaston já deveria ter sido emitido.. afinal é já para sexta-feira e não para daqui a uma semana.. 

Sendo o comportamento da tempestade uma situação algo "imprevisível" , mais vale prevenir que remediar e avisar com tempo..


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (31 Ago 2016 às 10:59)

Às 2 AM Friday poderá ainda ser um cat 2  segundo um modelo... E às 2 AM Saturday poderá ser uma tempestade tropical ou ainda um furacão...Basta fazer as conversões respetivas ao período +48h e +72h. Por intuição, parece-me um pouco exagerado o enfraquecimento brutal previsto de um Mayor Hurricane (que não se previa que estivesse tão forte) num espaço de 48h, tendo ele o olho tão definido (o que demonstra a forte rotação do ciclone). Dir-me-ão que passará por águas mais fria, que o shear vai aumentar e que vai encontrar um sistema extratropical... Mas veremos, este furacão é intenso e duradouro.


----------



## AzoresPower (31 Ago 2016 às 11:34)

@Azorean Storm Buster , vai ser uma ciclogénese explosiva.... ao contrário


----------



## jorgeanimal (31 Ago 2016 às 11:44)

AzoresPower disse:


> @Azorean Storm Buster , vai ser uma ciclogénese explosiva.... ao contrário


Será implosiva portanto. ahah


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2016 às 12:16)

Será possível que a AEMET emite primeiro uma informação por causa do Gaston e o IPMA "nem pia, nem mia..." 
 Desculpem a sinceridade, mas até parece que os Açores não são parte de Portugal... 

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf


----------



## AzoresPower (31 Ago 2016 às 12:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Será possível que a AEMET emite primeiro uma informação por causa do Gaston e o IPMA "nem pia, nem mia..."
> Desculpem a sinceridade, mas até parece que os Açores não são parte de Portugal...
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf



Só amanhã... 

Entretanto as ligações marítimas interilhas da Atlanticoline previstas para dia 2 foram antecipadas para dia 1 "devido à elevada agitação marítima acrescida de uma velocidade de vento considerável devido à aproximação do furacão Gaston".


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2016 às 13:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Desculpem a sinceridade, mas até parece que os Açores não são parte de Portugal...



Mas quando é a previsão do tempo para o Santo António eles bem emitem o comunicado/Informação especial e com dias de antecedência..

É de facto ridículo que a AEMET se tenha antecipado ao IPMA, que eu saiba Espanha não tem território a ser atravessado pelo Gaston...

Eu sei que já cansa " bater no ceguinho", mas que "raio" de serviço meteorológico público temos  em Portugal?

Desculpem o OFF-Topic, se quiserem mover a mensagem para o tópico do IPMA, tudo bem..


----------



## Windmill (31 Ago 2016 às 13:23)

AzoresPower disse:


> Só amanhã...
> 
> Entretanto as ligações marítimas interilhas da Atlanticoline previstas para dia 2 foram antecipadas para dia 1 "devido à elevada agitação marítima acrescida de uma velocidade de vento considerável devido à aproximação do furacão Gaston".



 Por aqui apesar do céu ainda se manter com algumas abertas já corre um ventinho húmido de sudoeste. São esperadas vagas de 9 a 10 m para cá. Só espero é que o vento n me leve as telhas dessa vez


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2016 às 13:35)

Uma vez que o IPMA não se pronuncia ou parece ignorar a tempestade , cá fica o comunicado dos " Nuestros Hermanos " da Aemet:






http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 13:36)

Modelos, pt. I...






O WRF mostra um cenário interessante e completamente inesperado.






O ECM não carrega muito na chuva. Como desconfio do grafismo e o tipo de tempestade também interessa, um aviso vermelho certamente seria emitido.

Pelos modelos, é agora improvável que o Gastão chegue como furacão. Não só isso como perderá muita simetria (na realidade o olho é desproporcionalmente grande tendo em conta a tempestade que é grande pelos padrões dos Açores mas não muito em padrões internacionais).






A chuva parece ser a mais localizada. Mas já os ventos devem ser bastante desiguais. Para prevenir provavelmente serão emitidos os mesmos avisos para os grupos ocidental e central (sendo o primeiro tendencialmente afetados pelos ventos mais fortes).


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 13:49)

Modelos, parte II...

















Mesmo a curto prazo há variações significativas.


----------



## Windmill (31 Ago 2016 às 13:49)

Por essas previsões a tempestade vai passar mesmo aqui por cima da minha cabeça


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 13:51)

Sim, mas não será nada de fora dos padrões que conhecemos... Poderá é chover mais que o normal 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 13:59)

+60 horas


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (31 Ago 2016 às 14:14)

Bem, esses 50 e poucos nós são alguma coisa de considerável. 52 nós significam 96 km/h. São ventos de uma "boa" tempestade tropical. E postando aqui a previsão do WU:




Daqui a 48h, já em águas açorianas, estará com ventos de 60 nós, ou seja, 110 km/h, havendo, porém, um modelo a projetar pouco mais de 70 nós, ou seja, perto de 135 km/h de vento médio. De forma mais ampla e segura, algumas ilhas poderão registar ventos entre 50 e 70 nós, isto é, entre 90 e 110 km/h, um intervalo razoavelmente intenso, mas nada a que os açorianos não esteja habituados. Relembro que em dezembro de 2015, houve uma tempestade de vento que registou cerca de 140 km/h em várias ilhas; em fevereiro de 2014, o grupo ocidental foi assolado por ventos muito fortes, com rajadas a ultrapassar os 150/160 km/h facilmente. Por telefone, até uma meteorologista me disse, no pico da tempestade, que as rajadas andavam perto dos 200 km/h. E tudo aguentou, certo? Por isso não será desta que as coisas serão diferentes


----------



## LMCG (31 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E tudo aguentou, certo? Por isso não será desta que as coisas serão diferentes



Nem tudo... no temporal de 13 de Fevereiro de 2015 a nossa torre meteorológica do Corvo veio parar ao chão!
Lembro que nesse dia as rajadas medidas nas torres eólicas passaram os 230 km/h em várias ilhas.
A torre do Corvo estava projetada para aguentar 250 km/h...!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (31 Ago 2016 às 14:49)

"O Furacão Gaston, atualmente com a categoria 3 numa escala de 1 (menos grave) a 5 (mais grave), com ventos da ordem dos 180 km/h, está a Leste das Bermudas e deverá fazer uma rota para Nordeste, atingindo os Açores no próximo sábado já como tempestade tropical.

Em declarações ao Açoriano Oriental, o delegado nos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), Diamantino Henriques, afirmou queo Furacão Gaston deverá atingir os Açores na madrugada de sábado já enfraquecido, ou seja, na categoria de tempestade tropical, afetando sobretudo os Grupos Ocidental e Central do arquipélago. Pelas previsões atuais, não se prevê que o Gaston afete de forma relevante o estado do tempo nas ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria.

Na quinta-feira, o IPMA deverá emitir um alerta de mau tempo para os Açores, já com um maior grau de certeza sobre a passagem do Gaston e os seus efeitos no arquipélago.

O Gaston é o sétimo furação a formar-se no Atlântico neste ano de 2016. O primeiro furacão a formar-se foi o Alex, que atingiu os Açores em janeiro e foi um fenómeno muito raro, que já não acontecia há quase 40 anos, uma vez que os furacões em janeiro são muito raros, sendo a sua época normal de formação entre os meses de junho e novembro. * " in Açoriano Oriental

Esta foi uma declaração do responsável pela Delegação Regional do IPMA. Houve, de facto, uma declaração acerca do fenómeno, por parte do IPMA, indiretamente. Só lamento o facto de estes ventos estarem previstos já para o dia 2, ou seja, depois de amanhã, e ainda não ter havido uma nota informativa diretamente por parte deste instituto. Mais ou menos fraco, com mais ou menos certezas, era para bem dos açorianos que houvesse alguma informação oficial. Se houver algumas medidas de precaução para implementar, não é na véspera da parte da tarde que se deve fazê-lo. Enfim...


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 14:54)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> mas nada a que os açorianos não esteja habituados.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...deira-fevereiro-2014.7540/page-11#post-418462

O G. Ocidental sempre foi o local mais tempestuoso. Este evento dificilmente trará novidades nesse aspeto.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Relembro que em dezembro de 2015, houve uma tempestade de vento que registou cerca de 140 km/h em várias ilhas; em fevereiro de 2014, o grupo ocidental foi assolado por ventos muito fortes, com rajadas a ultrapassar os 150/160 km/h facilmente. Por telefone, até uma meteorologista me disse, no pico da tempestade, que as rajadas andavam perto dos 200 km/h. E tudo aguentou, certo? Por isso não será desta que as coisas serão diferentes



Estás a comparar eventos tropicais em dissipação com depressões não tropicais em cavamento. E fica pior quando inferes a continuidade na força dos ventos tendo por base fundamentos muito díspares. O Gastão não tem a mesma índole que os outros 2 eventos não obstante a existência de alguns fatores semelhantes.

Relembro os dados de 2015:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...madeira-dezembro-2015.8515/page-4#post-526273

Escrito isto, os modelos não são infalíveis e ainda é possível que ocorram ventos com força de furacão. Neste tipo de coisas é sempre até à última


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (31 Ago 2016 às 15:10)

Claro que os dois são muito diferentes, tenho o mínimo conhecimento do que foram estes 2 eventos. Foram ambos cavamentos profundos, sendo o de 2014 ainda mais significativo. Não estou a fazer qualquer tipo de conclusão científica  Mas há algo em comum nestes 3 eventos e que provavelmente não tiveste em conta: o vento intenso e o potencial destrutivo


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 15:10)

De qualquer das formas, o Gastão já está a interagir com a frente e o olho continua desproporcionalmente grande.







---



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Mas há algo em comum nestes 3 eventos e que provavelmente não tiveste em conta: o vento intenso e o potencial destrutivo



Englobei isso nos 'fatores semelhantes'. O cerne da minha crítica reside nos fundamentos subjacentes à afirmação relacionada com a continuidade da intensidade dos ventos.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (31 Ago 2016 às 15:25)

Se tivesse dados, falaria de vento contínuo e comparava-o com vento contínuo, mas em termos gerais falar de uma tempestade com rajadas a ultrapassar os 150/160 km/h facilmente, é falar de uma tempestade em princípio mais destrutiva que o Gaston quando chegar às nossas ilhas. Mesmo supondo, numa contra-argumentação, que essa tempestade teria ventos constantes menos intensos que o Gaston (inferiores aos 90 a 110 km/h que escrevi acima), não sei distinguir qual a pior situação: se com ventos constantes menos intensos e rajadas com 150/160 km/h, se uma com ventos médios e rajadas mais próximas em valor absoluto (como o Gaston aparentemente), pois estou agora a pensar no carácter destrutivo de uma rajada repentina e violenta.
Analisando de forma simplista -sei que sim- o output do GFS (meteogramas), tenderemos a observar que a diferença entre o vento a 850 hpa e o vento aos 2m não parece muito significativa. Como não encontro output para rajadas, limito-me a observar o diferencial de vento médio entre superfície e os 850 hpa (que já não deve mostrar atrito com a superfície terrestre), para ter uma noção ligeira da capacidade de o vento, sem qualquer tipo de "fricção" com a superfície, mostrar o seu potencial destrutivo.
Mas enfim, são suposições e raciocínios, sobre os quais era interessante falar


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 15:29)

Para por as coisas em perspetivas... isto é o furacão Lester de categoria 4.






De longe o Gastão e o Lester não têm um tamanho muito diferente. Já em relação ao olho há diferenças óbvias.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2016 às 15:53)

Orion disse:


> Já em relação ao olho há diferenças óbvias.



@Orion será por causa do crescimento do olho que todos os modelos prevêem a dissipação rápida de furação para depressão tropical??


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

Sobre o IPMA, na meteorologia tropical/vigilância Atlântico o procedimento penso eu é saírem os avisos do NHC (hurricane/tropical storm watch) articulados e em simultâneo com o serviço meteorológico nacional, ainda deve sair hoje. É o usual em todos os países. Mas concordo que não viria mal ao mundo já irem falando disso.

HURRICANE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 36
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
1100 AM AST WED AUG 31 2016

*The satellite appearance of Gaston has degraded somewhat during the
past few hours, with a slightly cooler eye noted.* A blend of the
latest Dvorak estimates suggest an initial wind speed of 100 kt for
this advisory. Only a slow weakening is anticipated over the next
couple of days while the hurricane moves over gradually cooling
waters in moderate shear conditions. Almost all of the guidance
show Gaston near hurricane strength in a couple of days as it
approaches the Azores. The latest NHC intensity forecast is lower
than the previous one, and best fits the model consensus.

Gaston has begun to move faster toward the east-northeast, now at
about 13 kt. The hurricane should accelerate in that general
direction over the next couple of days as it moves within the
mid-latitude westerlies. Most of the models have this system in
the vicinity of the Azores in about 2 days, and the official
forecast will continue to show this solution.

*A hurricane or tropical storm watch will likely be issued for the
central or western Azores this afternoon.*


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 31/1500Z 34.0N 48.6W 100 KT 115 MPH
12H 01/0000Z 35.2N 46.1W 95 KT 110 MPH
24H 01/1200Z 36.9N 41.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
36H 02/0000Z 38.0N 36.8W 75 KT 85 MPH
48H 02/1200Z 38.8N 32.2W 60 KT 70 MPH
72H 03/1200Z 40.0N 24.5W 40 KT 45 MPH
96H 04/1200Z 43.0N 18.0W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
120H 05/1200Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Blake


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2016 às 15:58)




----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 16:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion será por causa do crescimento do olho que todos os modelos prevêem a dissipação rápida de furação para depressão tropical??



Isso já é uma pergunta que transcende o meu parco conhecimento. Em relação à dissipação os avisos periodicamente abordam os motivos. Vê este por exemplo:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-gaston.8859/page-6#post-571679



Vince disse:


> Mas concordo que não viria mal ao mundo já irem falando disso.



Por acaso o IPMA regional está a ser coerente. Em relação ao Alex os avisos também foram em cima da hora (e eu na altura critiquei). Mas por agora não há falta de informação (apenas nos portais oficiais). Vê a abertura do jornal de hoje:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p95/e248309/jornal-da-tarde-acores


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 16:13)

Vince disse:


> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 31/1500Z 34.0N 48.6W 100 KT 115 MPH
> 12H 01/0000Z 35.2N 46.1W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...



00h do dia 2/ sexta-feira  85 mph = +- 136km/h.

12h do dia 2  70mph = +- 112km/h

O G. Ocidental dificilmente escapará a ventos com força de furacão.


----------



## AzoresPower (31 Ago 2016 às 16:59)




----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 17:28)

A variabilidade da região com precipitação mais severa modelada pelo MetOffice é simplesmente alucinante (a partir dos 15 segs.)







Relacionado com isto, a novela nunca mais acaba:

*Americanos adiam desmantelamento do radar meteorológico da Terceira*

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/amer...do-radar-meteorologico-da-terceira-som-_51241


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 17:51)

Cá vai a minha tentativa de futurologia amadora.

Ao longo do tempo o Gastão será afetado por uma intrusão de ar seco bastante significativa a 500 hPa. A mesma não será não tão intensa a 700 hPa. Isto deverá fazer com que inicialmente apareçam grandes buracos na simetria/convecção. O aspeto não deverá diferir muito disto no princípio (nota: o olho do furacão não deverá perder integridade imediatamente):






Gradualmente o cenário poderá ser algo como isto:






E acabar mais ou menos assim sobre os Açores:






O GFS modela os ventos mais fortes no flanco este/sudeste. Não têm muita extensão mas poderão afetar os Grs. Ocidental e Central. Numa coisa os modelos concordam: a chuva deverá ser muito concentrada.

O mais provável é que eu falhe miseravelmente. Mas faz parte da aprendizagem


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 19:41)

Lá fora fala-se desta forma
Hurricane Gaston May Affect Azores – via Weather Underground

http://www.wunderground.com/video/share/?video=c4a2e50f-b1d1-4f1a-b716-8498e25c7b2e
Enquanto por cá...
Á espera das entidades....


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2016 às 20:05)

Vamos a uma tentativa muito resumida e grosseira de explicar algumas coisas.

O que fornece energia a um ciclone tropical é a água quente, é daí que vem o calor e humidade necessária para haver instabilidade. Quando a convecção é muito intensa acaba por criar baixas pressões na superfície devido à ascenção do ar, baixas pressões que a certa altura se persistirem criam uma circulação fechada nascendo um ciclone tropical (com a ajuda de mais uns pormenores importantes nessa circulação que tem que fechar, que agora não há tempo de explicar).

A génese destes ciclones é diferente dum ciclone extra-tropical das nossas latitudes, aonde o "motor" são sobretudo segmentos acelerados e ondulados do Jet (vento dos níveis altos) que se formam entre massas de ar frio polares e mais quentes subtropicais.

Num ciclone tropical essa convecção profunda tem que persistir muito tempo (água quente novamente...)  e à medida que a pressão vai baixando e a circulação aumentando, toda essa circulação do ar cada vez mais intensa gera como que um mecanismo de feedback, quanto maior a circulação, maior o forçamento presente na atmosfera, e mais intensas são as trovoadas que se vão formando (que precisam de algo que as "force" a disparar), e graças à tal água quente (novamente...) vão extraindo assim doses massivas de calor e humidade (energia) do Oceano numa cadência e processo extraordinariamente eficiente que se vai realimentando.

E aqui chegamos a outro pormenor importante. Por exemplo, numa trovoada típica das nossas haver cisalhamento do vento (windshear) é o que permite a determinada trovoada manter-se muito tempo porque é o que impede que as correntes descendentes de precipitação (mais frias) "abafem"/caiam/colapsem sobre as ascendentes (mais quentes e húmidas), ou seja, a trovoada para se manter muito tempo convém ter portanto uma estrutura vertical *inclinada* pelo windshear (cisalhamento do vento), mas já num ciclone tropical essa ventilação do sistema é completamente diferente, e oposta, tem que ser *vertical/aprumada*.

Num ciclone na superfície forma-se uma baixa pressão convergente, com as massas de ar húmido e quente a convergirem todas para o centro no sentido ciclónico enquanto em altitude forma-se um anticiclone divergente, aonde o ar que foi convergindo para o centro na superfície é depois escoado em altura de forma anticiclonica e divergente. Forma-se uma espécie de chaminé muito bem arejada que ventila o sistema, uma autêntica turbina criada pela natureza. Essa estrutura de "chaminé" dos ciclones tropicais tem que permanecer o mais vertical possível entre a superfície e os níveis mais altos da atmosfera, por ex., basta estar um pouco inclinada/desalinhada entre níveis baixos/médios e/ou altos e é como se fosse um motor gripado com alguns/muitos problemas mecânicos. Não é possível assistir por ex. a uma intensificação explosiva se tudo não estiver rigorosamente alinhado na vertical e o ar estar a circular entre os níveis baixos e altos da forma que referi. Esta é uma das razões porque vemos muitas vezes depressões tropicais que durante dias, mesmo num "caldo" aparentemente bastante favorável, não conseguem evoluir muito a partir daí, há uma peça qualquer na engrenagem que mencionei que está a falhar, ou porque existe cisalhamento do vento, ou porque a circulação não está completamente fechada (é como se existissem fugas no "motor"), ou porque há intrusões de ar seco que impede as trovoadas de entrarem nessa dinâmica contínua muito eficiente, etc.

Quando um ciclone tropical se vai aproximando dos Açores acontecem geralmente 2 coisas:

1) Uma delas é a tal energia, que provém da água quente que referi antes, ou seja, à medida que os ciclones tropicais se aproximam dos Açores as águas tornam-se mais frias e a "energia" disponível vai diminuindo, por vezes de forma significativa. E quando falamos de água quente, não é apenas a temperatura superficial do mar, que até pode estar relativamente quente à superfície nas nossas latitudes durante alguns dias ou semanas por causa de um Verão mais quente por ex., mas a profundidades ligeiramente maiores até pode estar relativamente "fria". Se tiverem um ciclone tropical intenso a "sugar" quantidades enormes de humidade e calor das águas e a gerar upwelling que arrefece as águas, precisam mesmo de ter a água bastante quente até profundidades maiores que consigam alimentar a "besta". Não é o caso.

2) Outra delas é que geralmente (com raras excepções) aumenta o cisalhamento do vento (windshear) devido à interação com o Jet das nossas latitudes, o que quebra a estrutura vertical (essencial) da tal chaminé que referi. Uma corrente de Jet de oeste mesmo modesta quebra a tal circulação anticiclónica perfeita que tem que haver em altitude. Mas também pode haver casos em que devido a uma cutoff por ex. numa zona esse jet até esteja parcialmente a ajudar à tal ventilação pelo menos em parte nalguns quadrantes do sistema. Também não é o caso actual.

Ou seja, o que acontece (felizmente para os Açores) *quase* sempre é acabar ou diminuir significativamente a "energia" e simultaneamente ocorrer a quebra dessa estrutura vertical que ventila o sistema. Em linguagem figurada, não só deixa de haver tanta lenha para arder na lareira como a chaminé se vai entupindo ao mesmo tempo.

Dito isso, não é assim tão invulgar ocorrerem colapsos de forma bastante rápida de ciclones tropicais. Basta pensarem no que acontece quando um ciclone tropical entra em terra quando de repente deixou de ter a água quente e respectiva humidade que lhe era fornecida. E mesmo o windshear, já vi furacões de categoria 5 a serem fulminados pelo shear em 2 ou 3 dias tornando-se uma amálgama disforme de trovoadas deslocadas da circulação potente na superfície.



Ocean Heat Content








De qualquer forma, seja uma Tempestade Tropical seja um Cat1, nos Açores devem seguir atentamente a evolução deste ciclone, os efeitos podem ser significativos (a precipitação por ex. nestes sistemas é sempre uma incógnita), o meu palpite é que os efeitos venham a ser um pouco mais intensos que os do Gordon de 2012.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 20:22)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-gaston.8859/page-8#post-571797

Ligeiro agravamento:






As rajadas no G. Ocidental poderão chegar aos 75 nós  +-140 km/h.

O ECM desacelera brutalmente a movimentação do (ex-)Gastão. Isto pode significar chuva localmente intensa e potencialmente persistente.


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 20:26)

A parede oeste parece estar a ficar mais fina. Sinal que está a ser afetada pela frente.


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 20:30)

Ok, deve ter encontrado algum shear, pois está a começar a perder massa e o olho a diminuir, já é possível ver uma área onde a convecção profunda foi arrancada...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nota: imagem das 1800UTC 31-08-16


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 20:38)

IR torna isso bem evidente. 
A partir de agora, é o provável início do fim do Gaston como o conhecíamos. Assim sendo, perderá rapidamente força, como já vinha sido modelado pelo HWRF.


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 20:54)

Pelos métodos de análise visual Dvorak o "nosso" designa-se literalmente por large eye


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 21:46)

HURRICANE GASTON FORECAST/ADVISORY NUMBER 37
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
2100 UTC WED AUG 31 2016

CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

THE AZORES METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE HAS ISSUED A TROPICAL STORM WATCH
FOR FLORES AND CORVO IN THE WESTERN AZORES AND FOR FAIAL...PICO...
GRACIOSA...SAO JORGE...AND TERCEIRA IN THE CENTRAL AZORES.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
* FLORES AND CORVO IN THE WESTERN AZORES
* FAIAL...PICO...GRACIOSA...SAO JORGE...AND TERCEIRA IN THE
CENTRAL AZORES

---

Não há avisos ainda mas não deve faltar muito (se bem que o '_watch_' não existe em PT). Quando é que discussão passa para o tópico regional? Amanhã?


----------



## AzoresPower (31 Ago 2016 às 21:52)

Gosto das reticências entre as ilhas do grupo central 

Acho que faz sentido começarmos a discutir no tópico Açores e Madeira quando sairem os avisos/alertas para cá.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 22:05)

A boa notícia é que as boias das Flores, Faial e Terceira estão a funcionar. 

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/boias/index3.htm


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 22:43)

E cá vai a estreia... um aviso preliminar (o equivalente ao 'watch'):

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPNHRJdHZ5Q3VTT3pLQnlWNjlRT1ROVlI5dnY4/view


----------



## ruka (31 Ago 2016 às 22:47)

previsão de precipitação pelo AROME 12z para o grupo ocidental 






e da rajada máxima


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2016 às 23:03)

> *Assunto: Tempestade tropical Gaston *
> O centro do furacão Gaston encontrava-se pelas 21h(TUC) a aproximadamente 1660 km a oeste do Faial, com deslocamento para nordeste, devendo atingir o arquipélago dos Açores como tempestade tropical a partir da manhã de sexta-feira, afectando as ilhas dos grupos Ocidental e Central. Nestas condições, prevê-se vento muito forte com rajadas que poderão chegar aos 130 km/h nas ilhas Flores e Corvo e 100 km/h nas ilhas do Grupo Central. Prevê-se ainda chuva forte e ondas que poderão atingir 8 metros no Grupo Ocidental.
> Espera-se também que a tempestade enfraqueça significativamente logo que entre na região do arquipélago ficando como tempestade pós-tropical para a tarde de sábado.



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Set 2016 às 00:05)

Até dói ver o DesGaston assim. Qual corte dilacerante de shear que lhe chega ao coração. Pobre coitado. Até chegar ainda se vai esvair em sangue com a depressão que o apanhou


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2016 às 00:48)

Ainda mantém bem o olho, amanhã a "porrada" do _shear_ deve ser maior


----------



## Agreste (1 Set 2016 às 01:15)

vai haver sarilho nas Flores... é muita precipitação e a ilha sendo pequena é muito montanhosa.
Pior ilha que as Flores só São Jorge mas essa está encravada no meio das outras ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 01:23)

Esta saída das 18UTC foi mesmo a facada que faltava!! É que resume o sistema tropical a rigorosamente nada para o grupo central!










Edit: nota-se um pequeno cisalhamento ao se aproximar do grupo ocidental gerando alguma perturbação na circulação, havendo um pique na velocidade do vento +64nos


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2016 às 01:26)

Agreste disse:


> vai haver sarilho nas Flores... é muita precipitação e a ilha sendo pequena é muito montanhosa.
> Pior ilha que as Flores só São Jorge mas essa está encravada no meio das outras ilhas.


Por ser montanhosa é que a água terá um melhor escoamento.


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 01:36)

Haverá um surgimento de uma perturbação da pressão atmosférica, a qual irá aumentar a velocidade do vento, causa do distúrbio?! Não sei! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Precipitação prevista possível.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2016 às 10:14)

HURRICANE GASTON DISCUSSION NUMBER 39
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL072016
500 AM AST THU SEP 01 2016

Gaston has weakened a little overnight. The cloud pattern has lost
some organization with the convection more asymmetric and not quite
as deep as it was several hours ago. The Dvorak CI-numbers have
decreased to 4.5/77 kt from both TAFB and SAB, and the initial wind
speed is lowered to 80 kt based on that data. Gaston is expected to
cross the 26 deg C isotherm later today while it remains in an
environment of moderate southwesterly shear. These conditions
should cause steady weakening, and Gaston will likely fall below
hurricane strength by tonight. Continued weakening is forecast
when the cyclone moves near the Azores on Friday. The NHC intensity
forecast is in best agreement with the intensity model consensus.

The hurricane is moving quickly east-northeastward about 17 kt. This
general motion is expected to continue during the next day while
Gaston remains embedded in the mid-latitude westerlies. A decrease
in forward speed is predicted after that time due to the approach of
a large extratropical low. Gaston will likely be absorbed by the
extratropical low in about 3 days. The NHC track forecast lies near
the middle of the tightly-packed models.

Based on the current forecast, the Azores Meteorological Service has
issued a Tropical Storm Warning for the western-most islands of
Flores and Corvo.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 01/0900Z 36.8N 43.3W 80 KT 90 MPH
12H 01/1800Z 37.9N 39.9W 70 KT 80 MPH
24H 02/0600Z 38.7N 35.4W 60 KT 70 MPH
36H 02/1800Z 39.2N 31.8W 50 KT 60 MPH
48H 03/0600Z 40.0N 29.0W 40 KT 45 MPH
72H 04/0600Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Cangialosi


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2016 às 15:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por ser montanhosa é que a água terá um melhor escoamento.



Por ser montanhosa é que terá mais precipitação!  
Além de que o melhor escoamento é relativo, pois pode escoar bem de mais levando tudo à frente...


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2016 às 15:57)

MSantos disse:


> Por ser montanhosa é que terá mais precipitação!
> Além de que o melhor escoamento é relativo, pois pode escoar bem de mais levando tudo à frente...



Exacto, podem eventualmente  ocorrer enxurradas ou deslizamentos de terras  se se verificar precipitação excessiva e concentrada.

Esperemos que tudo corra pelo melhor e que no fim não seja mais do que um dia de mau tempo "normal" a que os Açorianos já estão bem habituados


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2016 às 17:16)

O ar seco (e o cisalhamento) faz grande mossa. O flanco sul da tempestade está a ficar bastante exposto dependendo, claro, de como se vê as coisas:






Tecnicamente o olho ainda parece existir mas sobrevive com grande esforço:











Novamente, continuo a achar que aquando da chegada da tempestade, a convecção/precipitação estará tendencialmente limitada a uma área muito reduzida (menor ainda do que agora). Tanto poderá atingir alguma ilha como ficar ao largo (que é bem provável).






O grande problema da convecção profunda é mesmo a velocidade da tempestade e a quantidade de água precipitável. Não é uma situação despreocupante mas parece-me que está longe de uma situação catastrófica (1 inch = 25.4 mms). As Flores e o Corvo são ilhas, em geral, pouco povoadas e é onde chove mais no arquipélago.



> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> WIND: Tropical storm conditions are expected in the western Azores
> on Friday and in the central Azores Friday night.
> ...




Decerto não será a tempestade que alguns esperariam que fosse. Como já experienciei alguns furacões de fraca intensidade honestamente afirmo a experiência não é por aí além pois pode-se ficar mais preocupado com os eventuais danos do que com a 'experiência meteorológica' (que no fim do dia é bastante monótona  vento e chuva incessante). Caçar tornados e supercélulas parece-me mais interessante até porque, e é preciso escrever a verdade, geralmente são os outros que sofrem com os danos.


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 17:27)

Orion disse:


> O ar seco (e o cisalhamento) faz grande mossa. O flanco sul da tempestade está a ficar bastante exposto dependendo, claro, de como se vê as coisas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Partilho da mesma opinião, e suspeito que a chuva no grupo central será limitada à orografia na sua grande maioria. Já vimos isto no Alex...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2016 às 17:29)

No portal do IPMA não estão disponíveis as cartas do AROME. Vou especular que o IPMA retirou-as para ninguém ver os cenários apocalíticos que aquele modelo costuma sugerir 

Já o WRF é totalmente inútil neste evento:


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 19:35)

Pelo HWRF das 12 UTC prevê precipitação para o grupo ocidental superior a 50mm, o NHC avança precipitação de 1 a 3 polegadas, valor muito abrangente, 25 a 75mm.
Para o grupo central, tal como já tinha referido num comentário anterior, a precipitação mais vistosa, será provocada pela orografia, a qual poderá ser localmente forte.









Vou acreditar que a próxima run vá voltar a tirar precipitação, pois é o que tem vido a acontecer com este modelo desde ontem.


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 19:58)

Colapso do olho, agora está mesmo com aparência de TT... Hum....


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2016 às 21:23)

A Marinha e a NOAA estão com horários diferentes.






De qualquer das formas, 55 nós dá algo como +-101 km/h mas pode e deve ser um pouco superior. O AROME continua indisponível. Como cidadão português e ilhéu sinto-me novamente insultado pela descarada limitação no acesso à informação 

Tenho a certeza absoluta que as agências noticiosas farão o possível e mais alguma coisa para captarem imagens de repórteres e transeuntes a serem violentamente agredidos pelo vento. Quem sabe? Até podem oferecer uma gorjeta em troca de figuras tristes 



A direção da ondulação até deverá ser minimamente favorável especialmente no caso das Flores já que os principais agrupamentos populacionais estão no este e sudeste da ilha. No caso do Corvo, o caso é diferente mas realisticamente a povoação está muito exposta à ondulação dominante e como consequência habituada. Já o GC deverá escapar às ondas mais severas (6 metros é significativo mas realisticamente podia ser pior).






Para a malta cheia de curiosidade, e a meu ver, a melhor câmara do Spotazores será certamente a do Corvo já que está apontada para sul/sudoeste. No GC as melhores câmaras serão certamente as do Pico sendo imediatamente seguidas pelas de S. Jorge. Em geral, as câmaras não são grande coisa para acompanhar fenómenos meteorológicos extensos porque têm o seu campo de visão bastante limitado (são mais úteis em acompanhar os efeitos da meteorologia nas pequenas povoações). Mas é isso ou nada. Como tal, não se pode queixar do 'isso'.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2016 às 21:35)

> Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 80 miles (130 km), mainly to the south and east of the center. Tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 185 miles (295 km).
> 
> The estimated minimum central pressure is 984 mb (29.06 inches).
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2016 às 23:18)

E com isto...






... terminam as minhas críticas ao IPMA 

Os avisos foram renovados:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPWUs1cXVnR2hmNzQ3RkcyeVlzSG9IMzJHbDRn/view


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


> E com isto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Até passa os 200 hahahHah


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Set 2016 às 23:31)

Rajadas até 160-190 km/H??? Isso... é um vendaval ... Qual o sentido dos avisos do IPMA tendo em conta isto? Estou confuso.


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 23:40)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Rajadas até 160-190 km/H??? Isso... é um vendaval ... Qual o sentido dos avisos do IPMA tendo em conta isto? Estou confuso.


Hahaha oIPMA certamente está a ignorar por completo.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Set 2016 às 23:54)

Pelo que me apercebi das previsões do WU, acho relativamente seguro considerar ventos médios máximos entre 90 e 110 km/h, com rajadas superiores, da ordem dos 110 ou 130 km/h, no centro da tempestade tropical.Provavelmente passará mesmo em cima das ilhas ocidentais, pelo que o vento médio máximo para lá deverá andar perto disso. Quanto a rajadas máximas, é algo muito difícil de prever, mas julgo que considerar, neste cenário, rajadas que poderão chegar aos 150 ou mais. não é disparatado. De qualquer forma, é um pouco intrigante os valores do AROME, que, pelo menos à primeira vista, parecem exagerados. Contudo, é um modelo, e como tal deve ser analisado e tido em consideração.
De qualquer modo, como a área de abrangência do ciclone está a diminuir rapidamente, e neste tipo de fenómenos pode haver sempre alterações de rota ou intensidade de última hora, toda e qualquer previsão de valores torna-se facilmente desatualizada.
NOTA: Esta publicação é apenas uma reflexão de possibilidades e, como tal, não deve ser encarada com rigor científico.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 00:06)

Esta saída das 18 é mesmo decepcionante... Ho my god


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2016 às 00:22)

Quanto à precipitação... O AROME aponta para isto:


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2016 às 00:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quanto à precipitação... O AROME aponta para isto:



Vai ao encontro ao que o NHC dizia 1 a 3 polegadas. E tendo em conta a altitude acredito nesses valores de precipitação <90mm


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 00:50)

Como estava modelado, a precipitação tornou-se extremamente localizada:






Precipitação muito severa pode ocorrer naquela zona de convecção profunda. Em Outubro do ano passado...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...madeira-outubro-2015.8438/page-16#post-515555

... aconteceu um fenómeno semelhante com resultados excecionais:

http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/local/tem...bro-da-chuva-que-caiu-no-20-de-fevereiro_1212

http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade/reveja-aqui-as-imagens-do-temporal-nas-ilhas-desertas_1216

A índole das tempestades é diferente. Mas a convecção profunda certamente terá consequências muito semelhantes. Aquela zona será a mais perigosa deste evento.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2016 às 01:35)

Saída a previsão do IPMA: 
"
*IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores*
1 h ·
PREVISÃO DO ESTADO DO TEMPO NAS ILHAS DOS AÇORES
BOLETIM METEOROLÓGICO DO DIA 02 DE SETEMBRO DE 2016
PREVISÃO PARA DIA 02 DE SETEMBRO DE 2016 - SEXTA-FEIRA

CORVO
Céu geralmente muito nublado. 
Períodos de chuva, pontualmente FORTE em especial durante a tarde.
Vento sul fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h), tornando-se MUITO FORTE a TEMPESTUOSO (65/85 km/h) 
com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h, rodando para noroeste.
Mar ALTEROSO a TEMPESTUOSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 3 a 4, aumentando para 6 a 8 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC
Vila do Corvo: 22ºC / 26ºC

FLORES
Céu geralmente muito nublado. 
Períodos de chuva, pontualmente FORTE em especial durante a tarde.
Vento sul fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h), tornando-se MUITO FORTE a TEMPESTUOSO (65/85 km/h) 
com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h, rodando para noroeste.
Mar ALTEROSO a TEMPESTUOSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 3 a 4, aumentando para 6 a 8 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC
Santa Cruz das Flores: 22ºC / 26ºC

FAIAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, pontualmente FORTE a partir da noite.
Vento sul moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h), 
tornando-se FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h.
Mar cavado, tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas noroeste de 2 a 3 metros, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 4 a 7 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC
Horta: 22ºC / 27ºC

PICO
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, pontualmente FORTE a partir da noite.
Vento sul moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h), 
tornando-se FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h.
Mar cavado, tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas noroeste de 2 a 3 metros, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 4 a 7 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 24ºC
Madalena: 21ºC / 28ºC

SÃO JORGE
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, pontualmente FORTE a partir da noite.
Vento sul moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h), 
tornando-se FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h.
Mar cavado, tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas noroeste de 2 a 3 metros, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 4 a 7 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 24ºC
Velas: 21ºC / 27ºC

GRACIOSA
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, pontualmente FORTE a partir da noite.
Vento sul moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h), 
tornando-se FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h.
Mar cavado, tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas noroeste de 2 a 3 metros, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 4 a 7 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC
Santa Cruz da Graciosa: 22ºC / 28ºC

TERCEIRA
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, pontualmente FORTE a partir da noite.
Vento sul moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h), 
tornando-se FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h.
Mar cavado, tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas noroeste de 2 a 3 metros, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 4 a 7 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC
Angra do Heroísmo: 22ºC / 27ºC

S. MIGUEL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas.
Aguaceiros a partir da noite. 
Vento fraco (05/10 km/h), tornando-se moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h) com rajadas até 50 km/h de sul.
Mar encrespado tornando-se cavado.
Ondas oeste/noroeste de 1 a 2 metros, aumentando para 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 24ºC
Ponta Delgada: 22ºC / 27ºC

S. MARIA
Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas.
Aguaceiros a partir da noite. 
Vento fraco (05/10 km/h), tornando-se moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h) com rajadas até 50 km/h de sul.
Mar encrespado tornando-se cavado.
Ondas oeste/noroeste de 1 a 2 metros, aumentando para 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 24ºC
Vila do Porto: 22ºC / 27ºC

Meteorologista: R. Mota."

Fiquei admirado com a diferença enorme de velocidade do vento entre a Terceira e São Miguel... e a pouca diferença entre o grupo ocidental e o central...


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2016 às 01:58)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Fiquei admirado com a diferença enorme de velocidade do vento entre a Terceira e São Miguel... e a pouca diferença entre o grupo ocidental e o central...



Não querendo ser mau... mas limitaram-se simplesmente a fazer "copy paste" e só mudaram as temperaturas do ar previstas e a temperatura da água do mar... de resto, todas as ilhas do Grupo Central têm a mesma previsão e as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental têm também as duas a mesma previsão.

É de admirar de facto...


----------



## Windmill (2 Set 2016 às 02:09)

Pela Graciosa de momento, tudo calmo.
Acreditem que as previsões e a elaboração de avisos para o grupo Central é uma autêntica paródia.
Aqui fazem se avisos por tudo e por nada.e as previsões então.... Pra bom entendedor, meia palavra basta...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2016 às 02:13)

Aviso laranja de vento, ao nível da rajada máxima de vento, "só" alcança os 130 km/h. Se as rajadas forem efetivamente da ordem dos 120 km/h, e se o AROME realmente estiver a dar uma ideia aproximada da intensidade do fenómeno (relembro que o AROME, para a realidade insular e à reduzida escala é dos mais confiáveis num período inferior a 48h, embora isto seja subjetivo), com facilidade a rajada máxima ultrapassa os 130 km/h. 
Ao nível da precipitação, não me posso expressar, porque eu cá não faço ideia do que vai ser. É a tal questão já abordada aqui: a chuva será extremamente localizada. Fator a favor será certamente a passagem sobre (ou quase) a ilha das Flores, que apresenta uma orografia propícia a intensificação por efeito de relevo.
Quanto à agitação marítima, se de facto se registar uma altura de 8 metros, a altura da onda máxima registada (esperemos pelos dados da bóia junto às Flores) deverá ser bem maior. Fazendo um cálculo simples para estimar a altura máxima da onda, recorri, embora recorrendo em excessivo simplismo, aos dados de altura significativa do GFS no windguru para as Flores. Mostram entre as 12h e as 18h uma altura superior a 6 metros. Por defeito, considero 6 metros. Considerando um período de vaga médio de 14 segundos nesse período (varia entre 13 e 15), conclui-se um total de 4,29 vagas por minuto. Logo, em 6 horas, chegarão à costa cerca de 1544,4 ondas, pelo que aplicando na fórmula me dá uma altura máxima de 11,5 metros. Considerando que introduzi provavelmente um dado por defeito na altura significativa, é provável que até seja registada alguma onda maior. Enfim, outra forma de ver os mesmos dados.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 02:22)

Windmill disse:


> Pela Graciosa de momento, tudo calmo.
> Acreditem que as previsões e a elaboração de avisos para o grupo Central é uma autêntica paródia.
> Aqui fazem se avisos por tudo e por nada.e as previsões então.... Pra bom entendedor, meia palavra basta...



O caso do GC é mais de prevenção do que certeza. O sistema não é pequeno e as tempestades podem sempre guinar na última da hora. O GC deverá ser atingido pela tempestade já bastante enfraquecida mas chuva localmente forte e rajadas intensas de ventos não podem ser excluídas.

Nesse tipo de coisas nunca se conseguirá agradar a todos. Priorizar a proactividade ou a reatividade traz vantagens e desvantagens.

Quando o Gordon passou entre S. Miguel e Sta. Maria a maioria criticou. Fechou-se tudo e o dia acabou por ser de sol. Não há bolas de cristal para adivinhar o trajeto final das tempestades.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2016 às 02:31)

Não vale a pena acrescentar mais nada a este tópico. Dada a proximidade da tempestade, o tópico regional é agora o mais indicado:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...madeira-setembro-2016.8877/page-2#post-571995


----------



## LMCG (3 Set 2016 às 17:33)

Maximum wind gusts on the EDA's wind farms during the passage of the tropical storm Gaston on the Azores 

*Santa Maria* Island - FIGUEIRAL wind farm - 151m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *47,16 km/h* measured on AG13 (Enercon E-30/3.30) which is 158m above sea level (ground) plus 47m above ground (anemometer) = 205m






 48h period

*São Miguel* Island - GRAMINHAIS wind farm - 874m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *105,84 km/h* measured on AG10 (Enercon E-44) which is 904m above sea level (ground) plus 58m above ground (anemometer) = 962m






 48h period

*Terceira* Island - SERRA DO CUME wind farm - 512m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *146,88 km/h* measured on AG2 (Enercon E-44) which is 504m above sea level (ground) plus 58m above ground (anemometer) = 562m






 48h period

*São Jorge* Island - PICO DA URZE wind farm - 697m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *147,96 km/h* measured on AG9 (Enercon E-30/3.30) which is 693m above sea level (ground) plus 47m above ground (anemometer) = 740m






 48h period

*Pico* Island - TERRAS DO CANTO wind farm - 851m above sea level
Higher wind gust of *190,8 km/h* measured on AG4 (Enercon E-30/3.30) which is 848m above sea level (ground) plus 47m above ground (anemometer) = 895m






 48h period

*Flores* Island - BOCA DA VEREDA wind farm - 647m above sea level
Higher wind gust of  *140,4 km/h* measured on AG2 (Enercon E-30/3.30) which is 631m above sea level (ground) plus 47m above ground (anemometer) = 678m






 48h period

Note: I will be posting data regarding Faial Island wind farm next monday because it has a diferent software, it is a VESTAS wind farm not a ENERCON.

LMCG


----------



## LMCG (5 Set 2016 às 19:35)

Faial island - Salão wind farm - during the passage of the tropical storm Gaston - maximum wind gust *142,2 km/h*







LMCG


----------

